# Extra Aristo couplers and trucks - Do you need them?



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm standardizing on Kadee trucks & couplers, so I have couplers from about a dozen cars, and at least 5 cars worth of trucks with plastic wheels for anyone interested.

PM me.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm interested in the Aristo trucks.....please let me know how to acquire them, please


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Call me at : (613) 723-1911 ASAP,,,please


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

Sorry gang, The trucks are sold. Still got the couplers though.


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

And the couplers are gone too.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Are there going to be any Arch bar trucks in the future?
John


----------



## rexcadral (Jan 20, 2016)

All of my Aristo rolling stock had Bettendorf-style trucks.

Kadee makes a nice set of archbar trucks, I have a few of them on my layout.


----------

